# Teslacigs NANO 120W-Resistance Settings?



## Jurilee (17/1/18)

Hi 

I am struggling to figure out the resistance meaning and settings on my Nano 120 W.

Should i be changing settings?
Would it automatically select the best setting?
Should i be messing around with resistance settings?

Will settings on my Nano make a difference to my coil's lifespan/clouds/flavour?

Thank you


----------



## Stosta (17/1/18)

Jurilee said:


> Hi
> 
> I am struggling to figure out the resistance meaning and settings on my Nano 120 W.
> 
> ...


Hi @Jurilee and welcome to the forum!

Your resistance is determined by the coil that is inside your tank. What you can change is the wattage though.

So to answer your questions...

*Should i be changing settings?*
Most definitely! You need to find the right spot that works for your preferred vape style and the flavour of the juice!

*Would it automatically select the best setting?*
No, you need to track it down yourself.

*Should i be messing around with resistance settings?*
Again i think you mean the power settings (measured in watts "W"). 

Take a shot of your mod with the screen on and I can better explain what you're looking at and where to go from there!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Modulas (17/1/18)

Tesla Nano can adjust resistance. I've always found it kinda useless, as the mod is/should already be reading the correct coil resistance. I'd say leave the resistance as is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (17/1/18)

Modulas said:


> Tesla Nano can adjust resistance. I've always found it kinda useless, as the mod is/should already be reading the correct coil resistance. I'd say leave the resistance as is.


Oh fancy! Never mind my previous post then @Jurilee !!! 

Then I would say that the mod would automatically pick up the right setting for you to use, and no I wouldn't adjust or play with it. Playing with power settings is one thing, but adjusting the resistance on something that has an _actual_ resistance just seems like a bad idea!


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/1/18)

Are we sure that the mod can adjust the resistance or are we talking about the TCR( Temperature Coefficient of Resistance) function ??
@Jurilee can u post a pic of the mod with the resistance adjustment screen ?


----------



## Modulas (17/1/18)

100 percent sure.  I own one.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/1/18)

Modulas said:


> 100 percent sure.  I own one.



Now I am getting an itch of buying this mod.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jurilee (17/1/18)

Hi Guys

Thanks for the advice , here's a pic.

I actually did a check , I switched off and opened the tank and took out the coil ,before I did that I changed the resistance to check if it wil change back and it did.

Sooooo it seems like it adjusts itself to the best mode/setting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (18/1/18)

Jurilee said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Thanks for the advice , here's a pic.
> 
> ...


So weird, I can't think why one would want to change the resistance like that, but I don't have an electrical-orientated mind.

I would personally not fiddle with it, but maybe someone else has some input as to why you would do it. @Alex maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jurilee (18/1/18)

@Stosta the only reason for me asking about resistance was because the coils doesnt last long it last like two days max, but again i checked and saw alot of complaints regarding SMOK coils - so i was wondering if the resistance had something to do with it but apparantly not -currently using a SMOK Big Baby tank BUT i think i need to go for RTA or RBA .....still need to figure that out LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (18/1/18)

Jurilee said:


> @Stosta the only reason for me asking about resistance was because the coils doesnt last long it last like two days max, but again i checked and saw alot of complaints regarding SMOK coils - so i was wondering if the resistance had something to do with it but apparantly not -currently using a SMOK Big Baby tank BUT i think i need to go for RTA or RBA .....still need to figure that out LOL


I've never owned one but know quite a few people that had problems with the lifespan of the big baby coils. Definitely get yourself an RTA, you'll never look back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jurilee (18/1/18)

Stosta said:


> I've never owned one but know quite a few people that had problems with the lifespan of the big baby coils. Definitely get yourself an RTA, you'll never look back!


Thank you , i think i should i cant go on like this its getting frustrating and costing me so my next move would then deffinitly be the RTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (18/1/18)

@Stosta The reason you'll need to change/adjust resistance is usually to correct the mods incorrect reading. This feature should never be used because it basically fools the mod into believing the coils resistance is different (It does not change the coils resistance, it just makes the mod think that the resistance is what you say it is).

The downside of this feature is that if you make adjustments to the resistance, the voltage required for your set wattage changes so even though your screen may show 50w, the actual output could be higher or lower depending whether you're increasing or decreasing the resistance.

It's best to sort out the issue when your mod is reading the incorrect resistance rather than adjusting it via the mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (18/1/18)

daniel craig said:


> @Stosta The reason you'll need to change/adjust resistance is usually to correct the mods incorrect reading. This feature should never be used because it basically fools the mod into believing the coils resistance is different (It does not change the coils resistance, it just makes the mod think that the resistance is what you say it is).
> 
> The downside of this feature is that if you make adjustments to the resistance, the voltage required for your set wattage changes so even though your screen may show 50w, the actual output could be higher or lower depending whether you're increasing or decreasing the resistance.
> 
> It's best to sort out the issue when your mod is reading the incorrect resistance rather than adjusting it via the mod.


Thanks!

That does make sense. But as you said, much safer to get the mod properly fixed if it is reading an incorrect resistance, rather than manually adjusting it. It seems like that could have some serious consequences, even for all the built-in safety features of a mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (18/1/18)

Jurilee said:


> Thank you , i think i should i cant go on like this its getting frustrating and costing me so my next move would then deffinitly be the RTA.


And now the real question is... Which one?!


----------



## daniel craig (18/1/18)

@Jurilee The coils on my SMOK tank lasts quite a while even with full usage. The coil burning out quick could be because:
- You have a dud coil
- You are using too high wattage (You don't have to use the wattage the coil says it needs. You can use a lower wattage or higher wattage depending on personal preference)
- You are not priming the coil before using it (Make sure the cotton on the coil is completely soaked in liquid before using it)
- If you have made any changes to the initial resistance, the coil will burn out much faster.
- You use the tank when there is little liquid in the tank. (Always keep the liquid levels above the juice holes on the coil)

That said, an RTA is a much better choice. It would take some learning to get the wicking correct but it works out cheaper than buying coil heads. I would recommend a top airflow tank like the Geekvape Zeus purely because it is leak proof so if you make any wicking errors, it won't leak out (It will spit back a lot though). Even an RTA like the OBS Engine Nano should be great as a first RTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jurilee (19/1/18)

Hi Guys

I got the Ammit Geek Vape RTA- single coil- 3D airflow
Now i need to learn how to wick....... youtube here i come!

i reeeeeeaaaallly do hope i can figure this out cause i am on the edge .

Thank you so much for all the advice and tips.

Will keep you posted !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (19/1/18)

Jurilee said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got the Ammit Geek Vape RTA- single coil- 3D airflow
> Now i need to learn how to wick....... youtube here i come!
> ...





How I learnt to wick mine, also be sure to check if there is an o ring in the tanks lid and when refilling turn the mod upside down when you reopen the juice control flow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/1/18)

Jurilee said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got the Ammit Geek Vape RTA- single coil- 3D airflow
> Now i need to learn how to wick....... youtube here i come!
> ...



It's really simple. U just have to push the cotton through the coil. If u wick it incorrectly the worst that can happen is dry hit or it will pop. 
Since u have a Rta leaking will not be an issue.


----------

